# Greetings Brethren



## JJordan*32 (Jun 13, 2016)

Hello and greetings. My name is Joe Jordan and I reside in North Texas. I'm originally from Pennsylvania but due to my military obligation traveled all over the world. I recently retired after 25 years of service to this great nation. I'm a MM at Vernon Lodge 655 in Vernon, TX and a 32* Mason from the Valley of Salina in Kansas. I will be taking steps towards York Rite this Saturday, 18 June 2016. I look forward to meeting and talking to my fellow brethren here in Texas. Take care and may we almost meet upon the level. SMIB


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 13, 2016)

25 years! Wow man congrats on your retirement!  what did you retire as?  Im assuming 1sg or CSM?


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 13, 2016)

Greetings brother. Congratulations on your retirement. I made a visit to Vernon Lodge several years ago on my way to Amarillo.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 13, 2016)

Greetings from Kentucky and welcome to the forum. Thanks you for your service to this great nation.


----------



## Sir Buck (Jun 13, 2016)

JJordan*32 said:


> Hello and greetings. My name is Joe Jordan and I reside in North Texas. I'm originally from Pennsylvania but due to my military obligation traveled all over the world. I recently retired after 25 years of service to this great nation. I'm a MM at Vernon Lodge 655 in Vernon, TX and a 32* Mason from the Valley of Salina in Kansas. I will be taking steps towards York Rite this Saturday, 18 June 2016. I look forward to meeting and talking to my fellow brethren here in Texas. Take care and may we almost meet upon the level. SMIB


Hello Brother Joe congratulations.  I'm a MM. From Florida


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 14, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## Sir Buck (Jun 14, 2016)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Welcome!


Thank you


----------



## Tony Oliva (Jun 14, 2016)

Congratulations Brother on your retirement. Looking forward to exchanging more light with you.


----------



## Ethan W (Jun 15, 2016)

Greetings from Indiana!

Sent from my XT1254 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Scoops (Jun 17, 2016)

Greetings from Chester, UK


----------



## Bloke (Jun 17, 2016)

G'day from Australia !


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 18, 2016)

Greetings and welcome Brother! HOOAH!


----------



## JJones (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forums!


----------



## JJordan*32 (Jun 22, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> 25 years! Wow man congrats on your retirement!  what did you retire as?  Im assuming 1sg or CSM?


I retired as a SGM and worked in my BN S-3 shop. Got tired of the bureaucracy and all. Had enough fun and was time to think of my family since my daughter was starting high school and 2 in college. Ugh, retirement life is great though.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Jun 22, 2016)

Welcome Brother Jordan...


----------

